# Waxies vs. Spikes



## Catcher35 (Sep 24, 2009)

Not a veteran ice fisherman here, but the times that I have, I have used Waxies or small minnows. I know people (and have read reports here) about using spikes. what are the advantages/disadvantages of using spikes over the others? Do they attract certain species better? Any other live bait that any of you suggest? 

I fell into a portable Shanty this year and plan to do some ice fishing here pretty soon. 

I appreciate any opinions!


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I prefer spikes. Stay alive longer, I personally have better sucess with them especially on perch and they stay on the hook longer.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

not all bait stores will carry spikes but most do, I usually will buy both to have on the ice if I can find both...spikes are typically smaller, firmer, and come in different dyed colors(red and green)...sometimes fish may want a WHOLE BAIT, but not as big as a full waxie, so spikes work well, to me its personal preference and whatever is available...sometimes power baits work better than real meat, and sometimes they dont..just have to have the arsenal to catch fish


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

You didn't include mousies.....they are what I prefer.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

All I ever use is spikes, about 8,000 a year for my ice fishing bait. I guess if I had to have a second choice it would be mousies.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I'ts rare I venture on the ice without all three... waxies, spikes and mousies

mousies are my go to bait followed by spikes... but some days a waxie is what they what


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

The good thing about spikes is, if you hook 'em right, they'll _wiggle_ like crazy on that hook.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Spikes are my choice, though I always have waxies as well. Spikes stay fresh longer and are more durable on the hook.


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

You gotta have both. Sometimes when the feed bag is on all the fish will want is massive bait and that's when it's waxie/mousies time, other times the hog gills will just stare at the waxies and only want small bait and that's when I switch to the spikes and my smallest jig. Buy and carry both always and you wont go wrong-usually when one wont work the other will.


----------



## Fly Fishing Bob (Feb 9, 2007)

I use spikes because they don't fall apart after one fish bites.


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

For me, I like spike because they are more durable and stay alive a little longer. But, around here, it can be hard to find a good supply of bait, so I get what I can , when I can.


----------



## temp989 (Feb 16, 2007)

I always take all 3 if available....


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

My personal favorite is spikes cuz they seem to work for me better when the fish are finnicky. Also i have better luck with spikes than waxies for perch. If big bluegill are biting agressively though i usually switch to waxies, cuz they seem to swallow my whole bait right away


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

My preference is for mousies first followed by waxies. The only time I use spikes is when it is the only thing the bait shop has or my friends give me their extras.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i like waxies more for cats and crappies

spikes perch and gills


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Back when I used live bait, I always used spikes, because they last a lot longer. I have heard a lot of old timers swear by corn borers though.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

RDS-1025 said:


> I have heard a lot of old timers swear by corn borers though.


Another old school favorite is the grub found in goldenrod galls.

Suffered many a cut finger prying the gall moth grubs out with a knife.:rant:


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

Dont know why, but spikes produce better than waxies. Wigglers are the best IMO, but they are pricey and you go through them fast. If you miss a hit you lose a wiggler. I can catch 5-10 fish without changin spikes. With spikes, you have to put 3-4 on your hook at a time, but they definitly last. So leave the wax and buy the spikes.


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

RDS-1025 said:


> Back when I used live bait, I always used spikes, because they last a lot longer. I have heard a lot of old timers swear by corn borers though.


Before plastics..............:yikes: how many times do you put a bit o' meat on that plastic pasted hook,.......... I do that plenty. But either way my go to bait is the hatch. What are the fish eating. I am guessing here,............. but if you split bellies you will find the hatch.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I like taking spikes and waxies with me. If neither of those work well I will pick up some mousies and butter worms. Just a personal preference really.


----------



## TStandish (Dec 19, 2009)

I like to take both with me, but i like Wax better most of the time ,but my Wife who is very good also likes Spikes better, Specifically a red and white combo. i like wax worms because they come apart and leave little particles floating in the water column. but i do like both and mousies and wigglers or what ever it takes. I've done as good on a bare jig if there going crazy. Something i like to do is take a slice of wheat bread with me and slowly chum the hole it can keep the fish in the area you know something different than what others are doing.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

JayJayMo said:


> how many times do you put a bit o' meat on that plastic pasted hook,.


I have not used live meat in a few years now, however I do have some Gulp products, but almost never use those either.


----------

